# Ruby's mom is pregnant! Good sire and dam progency?!?!



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

I know... crazy for me to want another one.... but my breeder just told me Questa is having pups!!!! I would like EVERYONES opinion on looking at the dam and sire's pedigrees.... what do you like about each and dislike about each. and what you think you could see come out of this litter!!!! 

Mating test - German shepherd dog


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Anyone have opinions they would like to share? Im just very curious about everyones thoughts on this litter due january 20th...


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Don't know much about the Czech lines, other than I like the dogs around here that I see working at some of the clubs. I'd take one of those pups though if they need to find a nice home .


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

bocron said:


> Don't know much about the Czech lines, other than I like the dogs around here that I see working at some of the clubs. I'd take one of those pups though if they need to find a nice home .


haha 
I very much want a pup from this litter, myself. 
Im excited to see them... aweeee. gsd puppies steal my heart. :wub:


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

bump


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Did you happen to check the OFA scores on Questa's side?


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

IMO before considering if this is a good breeding or not, you need to consider if bringing home a new puppy now is really a good idea. It's easy to get excited about getting a puppy. It's easy to convince yourself that it is a good idea. But you need to step back and really think about it.

Your dogs are very close in age already. From your sig, your male isn't even a year old yet and your girl isn't even two. Are you ready to take your training and socialization focus off of your two young dogs and put it all into a puppy? Is it fair to the dogs you have to do so? Is it fair to the puppy if you aren't ready to do so? Adding a third means you'll have either two boys or two girls who are within 1-2 years of each other. That changes things. Same sex aggression is a very real concern with GSDs. Having two same sex dogs close in age greatly increases your risk of it. There is no way at all to predict if a dog will become same sex aggressive until all dogs are mature and living with same sex dogs. Same sex aggression means that despite your best efforts, your dogs may not be able to live together peacefully within the next few years. Are you able and willing to keep dogs separated from each other for the rest of their lives? If you are not, you may be setting yourself up for a very hard and heartbreaking situation of having to rehome a dog because of fighting (or worse, having one or more dogs seriously injured injured in a fight). With three dogs so close in age depending on how many dogs you want this may be your last puppy for many years. All three of your dogs will get old at the same time. This means, you'll be facing age related health concerns with three large dogs at once. This can be financially and emotionally draining.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

AgileGSD said:


> IMO before considering if this is a good breeding or not, you need to consider if bringing home a new puppy now is really a good idea. It's easy to get excited about getting a puppy. It's easy to convince yourself that it is a good idea. But you need to step back and really think about it.
> 
> Your dogs are very close in age already. From your sig, your male isn't even a year old yet and your girl isn't even two. *Are you ready to take your training and socialization focus off of your two young dogs and put it all into a puppy? Is it fair to the dogs you have to do so? Is it fair to the puppy if you aren't ready to do so? *Adding a third means you'll have either two boys or two girls who are within 1-2 years of each other. That changes things. Same sex aggression is a very real concern with GSDs. Having two same sex dogs close in age greatly increases your risk of it. There is no way at all to predict if a dog will become same sex aggressive until all dogs are mature and living with same sex dogs. Same sex aggression means that despite your best efforts, your dogs may not be able to live together peacefully within the next few years. Are you able and willing to keep dogs separated from each other for the rest of their lives? If you are not, you may be setting yourself up for a very hard and heartbreaking situation of having to rehome a dog because of fighting (or worse, having one or more dogs seriously injured injured in a fight). With three dogs so close in age depending on how many dogs you want this may be your last puppy for many years. All three of your dogs will get old at the same time. This means, you'll be facing age related health concerns with three large dogs at once. This can be financially and emotionally draining.


Good advice. 

Bolded - Hence why I have had to pass up AMAZING breedings and will continue too for awhile longer.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

AgileGSD said:


> IMO before considering if this is a good breeding or not, you need to consider if bringing home a new puppy now is really a good idea. It's easy to get excited about getting a puppy. It's easy to convince yourself that it is a good idea. But you need to step back and really think about it.
> 
> Your dogs are very close in age already. From your sig, your male isn't even a year old yet and your girl isn't even two. Are you ready to take your training and socialization focus off of your two young dogs and put it all into a puppy? Is it fair to the dogs you have to do so? Is it fair to the puppy if you aren't ready to do so? Adding a third means you'll have either two boys or two girls who are within 1-2 years of each other. That changes things. Same sex aggression is a very real concern with GSDs. Having two same sex dogs close in age greatly increases your risk of it. There is no way at all to predict if a dog will become same sex aggressive until all dogs are mature and living with same sex dogs. Same sex aggression means that despite your best efforts, your dogs may not be able to live together peacefully within the next few years. Are you able and willing to keep dogs separated from each other for the rest of their lives? If you are not, you may be setting yourself up for a very hard and heartbreaking situation of having to rehome a dog because of fighting (or worse, having one or more dogs seriously injured injured in a fight). With three dogs so close in age depending on how many dogs you want this may be your last puppy for many years. All three of your dogs will get old at the same time. This means, you'll be facing age related health concerns with three large dogs at once. This can be financially and emotionally draining.


I can dream cant i? This was me posting a litter, wanting everyone's opinion on the sire and dam, and expressing how i would like one. i would like alot of things, and i will be in town with the pups when my husband gets back from deployment, and i will play and love on them... but i KNOW its not the right time. Im not financially there, nor am i wanting to take away from the training i am doing with my pups at the moment. Everything you have said i have already considered and thought of previously before even posting this. Just love Questa and was sharing my excitement lol 

Sorry if i sounded like i was an animal hoarder... :blush:

FAR from the truth. ONE day... yearssss ahead i will be getting another pup (husband wants a malanois) but that will be far ahead in the future since we have other things on the to do list, like buy our own house with land, get more financially stable etc.

Thanks though, hope that clearede that up lol
And i hope someone else gets something from your wonderful statement!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

MrsWoodcock said:


> I can dream cant i? This was me posting a litter, wanting everyone's opinion on the sire and dam, and expressing how i would like one. i would like alot of things, and i will be in town with the pups when my husband gets back from deployment, and i will play and love on them... but i KNOW its not the right time. Im not financially there, nor am i wanting to take away from the training i am doing with my pups at the moment. Everything you have said i have already considered and thought of previously before even posting this. Just love Questa and was sharing my excitement lol
> 
> Sorry if i sounded like i was an animal hoarder... :blush:


 Not at all! You sounds like someone who was excited about puppies and it's not hard to get excited about puppies 

Glad to hear you have already considered everything that needed to be considered!


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

*Good sire and dam progency?!?!?!*

Ruby's mom is pregnant!! My breeder just told me Questa is having pups!!!! I would like EVERYONES opinion on looking at the dam and sire's pedigrees.... what do you like about each and dislike about each. and what you think you could see come out of this litter!!!! 
Mating test - German shepherd dog

PRETTY PLEASE. I'D love to hear your opinions!!!


----------



## rvadog (Dec 9, 2010)

Did we just do this thread?

What are you looking for?

You're not showing your dog or working him so why does the ped even matter? Find a good breeder and tell them what you want and let them pick a dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ubys-mom-pregnant-good-sire-dam-progency.html
Why start a new thread???
This one should be locked....bump up your other one if yo want more opinions.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

rvadog said:


> Did we just do this thread?
> 
> What are you looking for?
> 
> You're not showing your dog or working him so why does the ped even matter? Find a good breeder and tell them what you want and let them pick a dog.


ummmmm. I put it in the wrong section, didnt get any answers, so i moved it not realizing there was a pedigree section.

Im not looking for another dog right now.
This is my female, ruby's, mom's pregnancy.

I am not showing my dogs, no. i am training them in obediance wanting to work towards a CGC eventually. But that has absolutely nothing to do with this pedigree Question. I am only asking someone who is good at reading a pedigree (since i am not and know nothing about the dogs in these dogs lineage), and knows about certain things to do with pedigree to take a look at this progency and give me their 2 cents. i guess it doesnt matter.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ubys-mom-pregnant-good-sire-dam-progency.html
> Why start a new thread???
> This one should be locked....bump up your other one if yo want more opinions.


Sorry that is what i was doing originally but was told to contact a mod to move it or to make a new one in the pedigree section. couldnt figure out how to contact mod. sorry :blush:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The mods can move the other thread to the bloodline forum...just do a request to the forum moderator


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> The mods can move the other thread to the bloodline forum...just do a request to the forum moderator


Thank you so much!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Amaruq, Angelaw are the ones to pm in this forum...not sure when/if they'll see it...


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I merged the two threads. 

If you hit the yellow diamond on the bottom left of a post you will be able to contact the forum moderators and all of the Admin.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

lhczth said:


> I merged the two threads.
> 
> If you hit the yellow diamond on the bottom left of a post you will be able to contact the forum moderators and all of the Admin.


OK Thanks so much!!!


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

There's gotta be someone out there who knows about the dogs in the pedigree. Just me being curios since it is my female's mom...


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

The sire appears to be very solid Czech lines. The dam's pedigree is a bit more difficult though due to several generations of what appears to be untilted breeding stock. Back a ways there is mostly West German working, and a little bit of Czech, which would make the resulting litter a WGR/Czech cross. These crosses can work out very well, and also very poorly. It really depends on the individual dogs and bloodlines and I'm not savy enough in Czech lines to comment on that part.

The biggest unknown is the dogs in recent generations on the dam's side, as they appear to be unproven with regard to titles. Though it is nice to see that kennel apparently keeping back pups from their breedings to carry on the lines, I do have to wonder about the lack of titles. 

I think you're best bet for solid first hand information on the dam's lines would be to contact the kennel in OR that has bred the last few generations of her pedigree and inquire with them about the individual dogs, what they are/were like, what they saw in progeny, what they liked in the dogs they kept and bred, and their overall goals in terms of what they are trying to produce and if they have been successful on that or not. I'd also specifically inquire about the rather close linebreeding in the dam on Nico vd Graf. As that kennel bred this dog, then used him for breeding, and is now linebreeding on him they ought to be able to give you a lot of good information on why that decision was made and what traits he produced.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Send me a pm. Nico vd Graf is OFA excellent and has very good working traits. I know the dog. Of course my opinion doesn't trump Sch titles, but Nico if I remember correctly is at least Sch one.


----------

